# New or Used?



## kevinandheather (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello....we are wanting to get into the rving lifestyle.  The wife and I have different ideas about it. I would like to purchase a new camper, and she wants to see about a used one.  I think that she is afraid that if we bought a new one...would we even like the rving lifestyle or not!  So with that being said...if we bought a new one and didn't use it as much as we think we would..then we're stuck with monthly payments on something that we don't use!  So...how much does the average RVer use a camper?  I'll have more questions to come!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 25, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Kevin, ours is 5 years old now and has 37,000 miles on it. We bought it new.

Most trips we've taken probably averaged 2,200 miles, but I remember one that was 2,800 miles.

Of course, it's about 900 miles just to get across Texas!  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Hi Kevin I have a 03, that makes it 7 years old. I bought it used with only 12,000 miles on it. It now has 32,000 on it. I have been across Texas 2 times and it is a long ways across. So what would I buy if I had to do it over again. NEW NEW AND GET THE EXTENDED WARRANTY well worth the cost. I suggest  you shop around to get the best deal and they are out there. I would buy NEW again if I could afford it. If you have never camper before  go rent one for a month and try it out, camp in it for a month take it out of town and get a real feel on camping. I purchase 2 TT before the MH. the first TT was without a slide, did not work out, 2nd TT with a slide was fine for local camping. The wife wanted to TRAVEL so we bought the MH. Happy we did , we have met so many nice people on the road and some of our best friends are RVers.  So good luck


----------



## C Nash (Oct 25, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Welcome to the forum Kevin.  Myself, I would buy used and let someone else take the big depreciation.  If you purchase new you will need to pay a hugh amount down if buying on time or you will owe more than it will bring if you don't like camping and decide to sell.  Also if you search and find a well cared for used unit some of the bugs will be worked out.  We purchased our 2002 HR Vacationer 33 ft with 2 slides in 2002 with 1600 miles on it.  The previous owner decided he wanted a deisel.  We have been to Alaska in it and most lower states with very few problems.  I do most all my own work.  As Hollis said renting is a great option to see if you like the camping.  Don't approach it as a way to save money but you can't put a dollar value on memories.  We have camped for 50 yrs in from tents to the now MH and enjoyed them all.  Good luck and keep us posted on what you do.  AJMO.


----------



## vanole (Oct 26, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

I agree with H2H1 and C Nash on this one.

I'd definitely go the route H2H1 mentioned concerning renting a unit.  Really scrutinize how well each of you move around in the unit (floorplan) see what you like and dislike.  After that...  I would do exactly what CNash said buy used and let the other fellow take the depriciation hit.  Additionally you may be lucy and the previous owner worked most of the kinks out.  Find your self a reliable RV inspector for a piece of mind and look for any and all maintenance records.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## bandalop (Oct 27, 2010)

RE: New or Used?

You say you are new to Rving and each of you have different ideas.  Most likely each of you are going to have ideas of what you want in a RV.  From experience, you really won't know what you want until you have one.  Then you start making a list as to what you want in the next one you buy.  So, buy used, don't pay too much, and try out the life style.  It won't take you long to learn what you would really want (style, windows, bed room, sofa, recliner, bath room, etc).  We had two RVs before we found the perfect one for us.  We had 15 items on our list and via the internet found a super nice 2 year old unit in our price range with everything we wanted with the exception of one item.  We are not full timers but have been a lot of places in the USA, just came back a couple of months ago from the Grand Canyon.  New or used, thats up to you but try the life style first on the cheap.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 27, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Look look and look so more.  Nothing can change your mind quicker about rving than getting one that's unconfortable or falling apart.


----------



## akjimny (Oct 27, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

New or used - - - it's a toss-up.  New is nice if you can afford it.  All you need to do is load up and go.  Used is cheaper and you can generally get more RV for your money.  Just count on having to fix some things.  Some small, some large.  And it depends a lot on your skills, knowledge and ability if something needs fixing.

If you are not in a rush, go to some RV showrooms or maybe an RV show or two and look at what's on the market.  Get some brochures and study.  If you find something that suits you, then check the price difference between new and used.  And if you decide to buy used, by all means have it inspected by a RV inspector or competent mechanic before you lay out your money.

Welcome to the RVUSA Forum and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Oct 28, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

No doubt about it, buy USED..as stated let someone else take the big hit in the beginning and if you don't care for the RV, you won't feel so bad selling it off, even if at a small loss. TexasClodhopper said his is 5 yrs. old with 37,000 miles. His trips are "about" 2200 miles long. That means he is averaging about 3.4 trips per year. Kevin you can do the math and see how much $$$ you are willing to pay per trip. My annual payments on a older used one are $3000 or about $882/trip just using TexasClodhoppers numbers. Then add in the fuel, propane and campground fees and again you can see where you sit personnaly in your situation. Again how much disposable cash you have is probably the major factor.  Whatever your decision, I wish you the best and also WELCOME TO THE RVUSA FORUM !  Also check this site I "stole" from someone else's post on a different subject. 


http://www.motorhomecaravan.com/


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 29, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Ahh, working the numbers.

Ok, but those numbers only work if you do the math right before your next major breakdown!   

PS.  My numbers are actually much better when tax reduction savings are included, but that's a much more technical discussion!  :approve:


----------



## Bounder Boy (Oct 29, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

HA HA don't you know it TexasClodhopper. Just trying to throw some numbers at the guy to give him an IDEA what he was in for.  I think we could all agree (or most of us anyway) We aren't into RV'ing to "make" money ha ha


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

I think I try to compare it to the cost to staying in a good hotel/motel. And NOT using the most expensive one nor the cheapest ones, I guess somewhere around 100+ a night. The GAS/DIESEL to get there and around is also figure in. Sometimes I come out better in the MH, but I am not intoRVing to save money. I RV for the enjoyment of it, meeting great people and becoming friends. The benefit is seeing this great country up front and personal. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

MMMmmm Well my first night out cost $90000. Now it only costs fuel repairs and camping charges when not boondocking.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Len can't figure in the cost of the MH. If so we would never get one and justify why we camp :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Oct 30, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Amen to that.  Otherwise we would just stay home and watch TV - and where's the fun in that.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## kevinandheather (Oct 30, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Thank you!!  All of you!!  I think that we'll stick with buying an used RV.  Now I do need to clarify something....we are looking for a travel trailer and not a motor home.  So with that cleared up now....how much does the average RVer use a travel trailer in a years time??  Again....thank you so much for your input!!  And believe me...I'll have more questions as time goes by!!!


----------



## C Nash (Oct 30, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Hard to answer kevin.  Some will only use 3 or 4 times a year and others will go ever weekend.  Then there are those that fulltime so it just all depends.  Only you can decide how ofyen you can go.  Job, family and dollars will determin how often you go.  I would guess 5 or 6 times a year would be average for a family still working with kids.  Good luck


----------



## Bounder Boy (Nov 1, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Just from my past experience, the nice thing about a TT is that you can also set it up in a campground as a semi permanent unit and not feel like you have spend the bank leaving it sit there all the time.; Then if you get the urge to go somewhere else, you just hook on and go. The past campgrounds we set up in as pemanents were fairly reasonable considering we could just high tail it over there anytime we wanted and more or less had a turnkey mini-cottage all set up. Many options for sure. Good luck in your decisions and please to update us on what you do.


----------



## Alabama Sweetpea (Dec 10, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

I thought all travel trailers cost as much as a house and  buying used and renovating it was a great idea for me because I didn't want carpet and by gutting it and starting from scratch I could basically build what I wanted.  I was looking for the  travel trailers that FEMA was auctioning off that "appeared unused."  Then I started looking at travel trailers and decided that maybe that wasn't the best option for me when I considered  new had  full insulation in the floor, walls and ceilings, new came with new tires and new wiring.   And as my sister pointed out, I have health issues  toxic mold would be an issue and she suggested that I could stay in the travel trailer while I had some repairs done on my house.  Then I got to thinking of a travel trailer as a second home or condo on wheels.   I've always wanted a cabin on  a lake but I can't afford a wooded lot, let alone a cabin to stay in so I got to thinking that with my  new condo on wheels I could  stay at any lakeside campsite anytime I wanted.  If I get tired of driving or riding I can always stop and take a nap.   My new condo on wheels would be pet friendly,  I wouldn't have to worry about bed bugs or checkout time.   I don't like to travel and after I considered a travel trailer as a 'second home'  and my home away from home,  the expense of a  new low cost  travel trailer didn't seem quite so bad and it would come with a warranty. I thought insurance would be extremely high too but after talking to my insurance agent even  liability on a new trailer wouldn't be much because the trailer itself would be  covered under my auto insurance.  With health issues my sister nor I can hike, but  we can get a couple of small scooters to get around the campsite, or park and at 80/100 mpg, we could go a long way on a gallon of gas.   While thinking of a travel trailer as a second home or vacation home,  you could actually rent it out to people you can trust when you're not using it - people do it all the time with condos and cabins.

from somebody that thought used was a great idea,  I would suggest  trying to find a year-end closeout or inventory reduction sale  and  buy new with a warranty.   Now if I can only decide what trailer to get - traveling with my sister I need lots of room, but even in the longer trailers there's only so much space available - 8-8.5 feet is about it but a slide would add about 2 more feet.


----------



## Dooder (Dec 27, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Without question go used.   Depreciation is a big $$ item with an RV.   Beside you may not know if you will like it.  Start with a small RV and work your way up if you like it.   Other items to consider are shelter & storage.   If you let it set outside, depreciation will be even more and maintenance costs may be even higher.


----------



## try2findus (Dec 30, 2010)

Re: New or Used?

Welcome Kevin and Heather!  Our first experience with RVing was in a rented unit.  Right away, we were hooked!  It took a few years before we found a used Four Winds and we fell in love with it.  We had little or no repairs for the first year and then minor things started to occur.  After the 2nd year and 2 cross country trips, we traded our Four Winds in on a new RV.  More things seem to have gone wrong on our new GreyHawk, than on our used RV.  I agree with buying used for the first one, and I also agree with perhaps renting before purchasing. But keep in mind, an extended rental, such as a month, would be a nice down payment on your own RV or travel trailer, whether it be used or brand new.  

I totally agree with Alabama Sweetpea, if you are buying new, look for closeouts or inventory reduction sales to get the best deal.  

 :laugh: 

Don't rush into it though.  Research before you sign!  

Thanks for the great post.  We all love giving advice as you can see!


----------

